# Amitriptyline and Grapefruit



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Why is it advised not to consume grapefruit with amitriptyline?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think it interrupts with the absorption of the med. My hub is on another med (for cholesterol) with the same warning about avoiding grapefruit.


----------

